# Help!!!



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

PLEASE HELP!!! I don't know of anyone is familiar with baby chicks but I have one that is looking like its dying and I need help!! it just lays in the corner and gets trampled and now it is just falling over, I have her inside, she is chirping but won't open her eyes. she also is a lot smaller then the others. I tried to give her some water and she took it, but looked as if she was trying to throw up after. she's just laying on the ground Chirping and not moving. she is about a week old.


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

she's throwing up slimy goop now. please help me.


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

she's dead.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Oh no, poor baby. I don't think there was anything you could have done to save it. So sorry


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

thank you


----------



## Aprilszoo (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm sorry Sara... I'd hoped you'd find out there was something you could do to help your chick.... Sadly, it sounds to me like there was just something wrong inside the little one that finally caused a fatal problem. He was probably "broken" from the start, but it just took a while for it to show symptoms... 

How is it that we get so attached to these tiny beings so quickly.... :tear:


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

thank you very much️ it's crazy that we get so attached!


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

So sorry about your chicken.  Sometimes they just aren't growing right - it's not uncommon.


----------



## Audrey_Gunderson (Mar 31, 2016)

So sorry. She probably had an intestinal problem. There isn't much you can do with such tiny little animals. I hope the rest of your chicks do well!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

thank you all!


----------

